

Theglobe.com founder to facebook execs: sell your shares, now - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/theglobe-com-advice-to-facebook-execs-sell-some-shares-now

======
icey
Sell _some_ shares != Sell your shares

